# My Scape Using Coir As Substrate



## AWolf (Jun 13, 2014)

I love using Coir as a substrate. I can fold it up with the plants and take it out of the tank for any reason. It looks really beautiful, I think. Just another one of my aquarium hacks...:}. There is anubia, hornwort, parrot feather, hair grass, and a little baby dwarf lily...see if you can find it. Anubias got too much light and too much fertilizer, and look bad. Hopefully they will get back in shape. I don't know what kind of wood it is. It used to be my walking stick. I love the beige/dark brown marbling on it. I am using Coir in three tanks now, and have no issues so far. I just did this tank today, so it needs growing in and tweeking. Thanks for looking. I am pasting every img file from photobucket and Imgur in hopes one of them will post. Sorry if you have to follow the link. The img files used to work fine, but lately, I can't get them to load on the post. :{










Yea! They posted!


----------



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

Interesting concept ...


----------



## RWaters (Nov 12, 2003)

Is it hard to keep clean? No plecos I suppose?!


----------



## TheAnswerIs42 (Jul 10, 2014)

I am very interested in the progress of this. Please keep posting updates on how the fauna and flora do with the coir:
- do the animals get in it / under it? Does this cause them to get stuck and maybe die  ?
- how does it decompose? and does it get messy?
- does it tea stain the water and for how long?
- any other general notes of interest would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## AWolf (Jun 13, 2014)

RWaters said:


> Is it hard to keep clean? No plecos I suppose?!


I spray it and my plants off every week or two. No plecos.


----------



## AWolf (Jun 13, 2014)

TheAnswerIs42 said:


> I am very interested in the progress of this. Please keep posting updates on how the fauna and flora do with the coir:
> - do the animals get in it / under it? Does this cause them to get stuck and maybe die  ?
> - how does it decompose? and does it get messy?
> - does it tea stain the water and for how long?
> - any other general notes of interest would be greatly appreciated.


I have been using it since Oct. 28th, so just about two weeks. So far, I can tell you this:

1. Tea staining isn't happening. I thought it may just a little bit, but the wood I just put in my tanks did the tannins. So, no tea staining. At least, not from the coir I buy. I have it in three tanks now, the other two don't have wood, and don't have any coloration I can see from the coir.
2. I don't know how long it will last. It is getting a little 'fluffy' in a spot that I pulled it apart. It is formed in layers, so those layers may open up? Not so far, and I hope the roots tighten up the mat as they form.
3. I can see where very very small fish, maybe neon size or smaller, (otos?) might try to wedge up into it. They would have to go through the side cuts. If you fit it flush to the tank sides, they can't get to the edges. The surface of the mat is tight, so....I doubt anything will wedge into the top of it. My fish love going under it (caves). They aren't picking at it. I have it in with female bettas and a male betta. No other fish.
4. I bang it off like a rug outside before I put in in the tanks. There is a small amount of coir trash that floats to the bottom and stays there. It takes 1 to 2 days for the coir to sink. Even then, it is so light that I need to hold it down with rocks or something. In one tank with three strips of coir, one is staying on the bottom, one is hovering about an inch up, and another is hanging about 5 inches up. The fish love to go under it and sleep. 
5. I read that it is pH neutral. I haven't tested to see if this is true,.

If I wanted to be super safe, I would fit a piece to the tank and hold it down to the bottom so fish couldn't get to the layers or sides. I'm just learning how to work with this stuff, and wonder if it will hold up in the long term and not 'fluff' out all over the place.:grin2:


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

How is the coir doing?


----------

